# F250 Interior Light Door Switch



## mgf250

I am having a problem where my interior cab light and exterior bed light will not turn off. I had the problem once before but was able to quick fix by spraying WD-40 in all the latch openings, it seemed to fix the problem then. Unfortunately that's not working this time so I had to remove the bulbs and deal with seeing the red Door Open symbol on my dash.

I have an 02 SuperCab which has the rear doors that can only be opened with the main door open. Can someone tell me exactly how the switches work, where are they located, top or bottom, main door or back door?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## grandview

At the bottom of the rear door. There is a little pressure switch .sort of like a ball point pen. Dirt gets stuck in it .


----------



## Mnpowerstroke99

I'd keep trying the WD-40,sometimes it takes awhile to work.


----------



## blackjack219

switch is bad, it's time to replace, it's an easy fix


----------



## mgf250

I appreciate the answers. I looked up the switch on NAPA but was unable to find anything protruding the door other than the screws which secure the latches. I assume the switch is attached to the latch in some manner? How do I access the latches, is there a special tool needed to remove the arm rest/ cup holder?


----------



## blackjack219

Pop the door skin off, I think I used a torx bit and go to your ford dealer and ask for a door switch they should know what you need


----------



## mgf250

*I figured it out*

The switch is located on the latching mechanism of the driver and passenger door. On my truck there are no switches in the back doors.

There are a number of steps necessary to remove the mechanism from the door.
1. Roll window up.
2. Remove small armrest section to the right of interior door handle, pop up with a screw driver. Remove hex head screw.
3. Remove reflector, pop out with a flat head screw driver. Remove hex head screw.
4. Remove interior plastic section behind mirror, this is the section that matches up with the dashboard when the door is closed. Pop out with a flat head screw driver. 
5. Remove window crank handle by popping off handle fascia with a flat head screw driver. It rotates out of the way. There is a Torx head screw inside the hole, remove the screw.
6. Remove door skin by grabbing the bottom and pushing upward, it should come right off. DO NOT pry outward because you will break the plastic holders off inside!
7. Slowly remove the sound barrier film and set aside.
8. Look at the latch mechanism and note the location of the rods.
9. Remove the door lock rod by rotating the plastic locking clip upwards off the rod. The rod will slide right out of the hole. Move to the side.
10. Remove the exterior door lock rod by using a flat head screw driver to gently push down on the round spring loaded plastic catch. Just let the rod dangle for now.
11. Remove the exterior door handle rod by using an extra long thin flat head screw driver. Gently pry open the hinged locking plastic clip.
12. Release some of the "Snap In" cable tie holders which hold the switch wire and interior door handle cable. This will allow you to maneuver the mechanism easier. Use a small flat head screw driver or needle nose pliers to squeeze the plastic splines out of the way while pushing or pulling through the hole.
13. Remove the latch mechanism by removing the Torx head screws.
14. Carefully maneuver the latch mechanism to one of the access holes.
15. Remove the wire from the switch.
16. Remove the switch by grabbing firmly and turn it until it is released.
17. Clean using a rag and electronic component cleaner.
18. Test the switch with a meter to see whether it is actually damaged or just dirty. Mine were just dirty and seem to be working fine now. If damaged, replace.
19. Reverse order to finish.

Test the door mechanism and locks before replacing the skin!


----------



## coldcoffee

I have the same problem on my crew cab and ended up pulling the bulbs. Kinda got used to it though...it's really nice not having to hold in the button while recycling coffee. 

Glad you got it fixed, and thanks for locating the problem.


----------



## grandview

I thought you had an extended cab.


----------



## mgf250

grandview;1265903 said:


> I thought you had an extended cab.


Ford calls it a Supercab. No big deal, I know how to take the panels off now.

It did take me a while to figure out that there was a screw under the front door reflector. I knew there had to be another screw somewhere and believed it was under the arm rest. Luckily I counted to 10 before grabbing the Johnson Bar and looked under the reflector otherwise the armrest would be in pieces!


----------



## coldcoffee

......................................


----------



## mgf250

*Here are some more pictures*

2002 Ford F-250 SD Supercab courtesy light switch:


----------

